# Show me your.... Tattoos!!



## sausages

Inspired by the faces thread. :) I want to see your tattoos!! Ooo and tell me any associated stories about them. 

I have one really, really, really crap one that i got when i was 17. It's this proper crap wobbly, faded and now stretched beyond rescue mess on my belly. If i can find an old photo of it pre-babies i will post it. :lol:

ETA: i found a pic from when i was pregnant with my first. Before it got all stretched out. Still crap though! Thought it was ace when i was 17 mind. :lol:

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/TattooAt12Week.jpg

Yeah, towards the end it went a bit funny...

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/PregAtWeek38.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

THis is the one on the back of my neck (that i haven't seen for about a year, had to get OH to take the pic! :rofl:).... can't be arsed to do the rest, and they are on fat bits..........
 



Attached Files:







tat 001.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sausages

Ooo that's pretty! 

This thread is just going to make me want to get one isn't it?! :lol:


----------



## mummyclo

sausages said:


> Ooo that's pretty!
> 
> This thread is just going to make me want to get one isn't it?! :lol:

Probably, i need ideas for mine so its good! I want one on my foot but i just can't choose! :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

some of mine... (ur in luck, i had to take pics of them all to send to the woman making our cake topper!)

blurry, and looks wonky cuz of how my hand is, and the one at the bottom is a little coy fish i call whiskers :haha:
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/p.jpg
biohazard to symbolise my years of drug abuse, infine libero, latin for finally free. "in mods we trust" because well.. i like bodymods lol! and a portrait of George A Romero because he is my god. I am obsessed with his films and zombies in general.
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7474.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190420111327.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190420111326.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190420111324.jpg
"arrghhhhhh zombies!!" :haha:
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190420111323.jpg
excuse my stupid face lol
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7475.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

Nuke- I can't tell who the bloke is on your arm but OMG its amazing!!


----------



## NuKe

I'm not even halfway finished... i forgot to add pics of my face/neck/ear/knuckles tats!


----------



## sausages

OMG! Awesome! My favourite is the argh zombies with all the coloured stars. Mint!


----------



## NuKe

i did that forearm all myself ;) needs finishing tho!! if u look at the stars on my left hand, they are a bit skee-whiff... it was sore and i was doing it myself :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I have 14 tats upto now, my OH has none but he loves all of mine :) Will get some pics and put them up soon!


----------



## sausages

I'm going to see if i can convince DH to let me post pics of his. I love them!


----------



## NuKe

sausages said:


> OMG! Awesome! My favourite is the argh zombies with all the coloured stars. Mint!

oh and if u look veeeeeeery closely, you will see that the 's' on the end of zombies has a wee pink brain poking out, and the 'm' has stitches :haha:


----------



## NuKe

sausages said:


> I'm going to see if i can convince DH to let me post pics of his. I love them!

geddem up! tattooed men make my knees go weak


----------



## sausages

NuKe said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Awesome! My favourite is the argh zombies with all the coloured stars. Mint!
> 
> oh and if u look veeeeeeery closely, you will see that the 's' on the end of zombies has a wee pink brain poking out, and the 'm' has stitches :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh yeah! Brilliant!


----------



## flubdub

OT Nuke, but am loving the Zombie tattoos! We are zombie fans too - did you watch Walking Dead last night?? :haha:


----------



## flubdub

Hmm I wonder if I can take pics of my OHs without him noticing lol


----------



## NuKe

flubdub said:


> OT Nuke, but am loving the Zombie tattoos! We are zombie fans too - did you watch Walking Dead last night?? :haha:

i saw it the first time round on sky 1 :smug:


----------



## henny

Wow nuke you did the tatts yourself? they are fab!


----------



## flubdub

Ok, heres my feeble attempt, and it is my OH, not me :D

This is my name in Chinese "Rebecca";
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/b1fdfcea.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/d509ee91.jpg

My fave;
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/302144c7.jpg


----------



## flubdub

Oh and he second pic needs touching up. It's patchy at the bottom :huh:


----------



## flubdub

NuKe said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> OT Nuke, but am loving the Zombie tattoos! We are zombie fans too - did you watch Walking Dead last night?? :haha:
> 
> i saw it the first time round on sky 1 :smug:Click to expand...

When is the next series starting on Sky, do you know?


----------



## nervouspains

I cant take pics now, but I have quite a few too.
I have a big one down my shoulder, but im in the process of getting that removed! But obv on hold at the mo!
But I want to re do the tatts im not happy with, then I have another load I want lol.

DH has a big trible one on his chest and shoulders, lovely :D
Oh and one on his wrist/arm and my name lol xx


----------



## xerinx

Ok so heres a chinese L i got for my eldest son-
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228122_1894717282307_1072823694_32163935_3101079_n.jpg
Heres his name on my wrist
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225199_1894716962299_1072823694_32163934_7197270_n.jpg
Daughters name on other wrist
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230224_1894716762294_1072823694_32163933_6428617_n.jpg
Letter A for her but i hate it!-
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225128_1894716042276_1072823694_32163931_4359281_n.jpg
One on ankle done when 16
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224628_1894715522263_1072823694_32163930_948561_n.jpg

I also have 'logan' on the back of my neck and a bluebird on my shoulder. And this is my most recent one just after i had it done. This is going to be a full side piece up my leg and then either over my ribs or over my back and over the opposite shoulder.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227253_1887683106457_1072823694_32153613_5271651_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222655_1887682586444_1072823694_32153611_2822465_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

Ill get photos of mine soon!


----------



## Eala

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/quetzie.jpg

This is mine :) It's just above my right shoulder blade. It's a quetzal, which is a South American rainforest bird, and was sacred to the Mayans. They are a symbol for freedom and hope :)

I do know what I want done on my other shoulder/shoulderblade area, but it's finding the time/cash etc at the moment which is the problem :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Oooooh I love love love them all :sulk: I really need to get my ass in gear and get some. Don't think I look like I should have tattoos though people tend to say 'uh YOU want to get tattoos done' :rofl: not sure what they mean by it.


----------



## binxyboo

I only have one.
here it is
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206233_10150152915896455_646376454_6763601_5818845_n.jpg


----------



## neadyda

I've only got the one! But i want more!!!

Ive got my LO name x




:cloud9:


----------



## Kota

Nuke - Do your knuckles say 'Game Over'?? :lol: thats fantastic.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow some of these are fab! I generally hate tattoos but I'm loving this thread :D


----------



## modo

I have 3 will post one later :)


----------



## Pikkle

Ahhh, I am still too scared to have a tattoo, so I just use henna! LOL! I am terrified of needles, and almost fainted when I went with my friend to get one!

But, I want to play, so will show you my henna (which has now since washed away!) 

OH is just designing his, to go down the left side of his back, https://browse.deviantart.com/?q=piersigee&order=9&offset=48#/d3clhy7 (link to it on his deviant art page)

Stupid question ... but is having a tattoo pure agony?!
 



Attached Files:







henna.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lliena

It's not agony, it's just sore. More so in bony places than fleshy ones, I have 14 upto now- I kinda like the pain :haha:


----------



## neadyda

Pikkle said:


> Ahhh, I am still too scared to have a tattoo, so I just use henna! LOL! I am terrified of needles, and almost fainted when I went with my friend to get one!
> 
> But, I want to play, so will show you my henna (which has now since washed away!)
> 
> OH is just designing his, to go down the left side of his back, https://browse.deviantart.com/?q=piersigee&order=9&offset=48#/d3clhy7 (link to it on his deviant art page)
> 
> Stupid question ... but is having a tattoo pure agony?!

In my opinion I didnt find it as bad as I was expecting it to be!

But everyone thinks differently. My friend got one done on her foot and she said it was the worst pain ever, but then another friend got one done on her foot and she said it wasnt bad at all. 

I do think it depends on where you get it as well.

They should come with a warning 'CAN BE ADDICTIVE' ive already planned my next ones!!


----------



## lynnikins

i want the boys initials and oh's and the new baby's too but will have to wait need my teeth done first


----------



## xerinx

None of mine actually hurt just kinda annoying exceptthe bit on my foot, i did actually have to close my eyes and grit my teeth for that bit!! I like the feeling of getting tats done too!!


----------



## Pikkle

Well, its the foot I would like ... So maybe not!!! LOL! I am too much of a wimp, I'd end up with a tiny dot like Phoebe on friends, because it hurts too much! 

When I was pregnant I used to have to lie down for ages with a fan on me when I had a blood test, haha, such a plonker!

Maybe I should stick to Henna!


----------



## AFC84

Love the zombie ones Nuke!

Will dig some out later :)


----------



## cowboys angel

https://i55.tinypic.com/zsl4sz.jpg
On my left wrist, it's a cross and a heart, that meld into each other. I used to be a major cutter, I have over 200 scars on my body. That is the first place I cut myself, and it's a reminder to myself that I don't have to cut to deal with my past and my depression, there are other ways to deal with it, and that even though that's who I was, I can change.

https://i51.tinypic.com/v5kakz.jpg
This is for the first baby I miscarried, my little butterfly. I was going through a rough patch in my life at that point, BEFORE the rape and resulting pregnancy/miscarriage, and I just kind of lost it at that point. I panicked when I realized what had happened (I miscarried at home alone) and buried the...well was too early to be a baby by definition, but buried the baby in my parents back yard. Didn't tell anyone for years, until OH. I got that butterfly tattoo on the two year anniversary, June 14th of last year.


One on my wrist was a cool feeling, but I had also pretty much killed the nerve endings in my arm at that point, so guess I'm not sure how bad that one hurt.

One behind my ear hurt sooo bad. It bled for a week.


----------



## NuKe

u ppl are insane!! "i like the feeling"?! ur nuts!!! mine ranged from annoying to about-to-pass-out-pass-me-the-sick-bucket-crying-my-eyes-out painful!!! especially the one on my breastbone. sooooooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## NuKe

Kota said:


> Nuke - Do your knuckles say 'Game Over'?? :lol: thats fantastic.

yep! :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Don't tell me that I don't want to cry :haha:


----------



## xerinx

I have enough padding for them not to hurt :rofl: Except on the foot!!


----------



## NuKe

i found the places that wer most excruciating wer collarbone, breastbone and hip! everything else was pretty sore but manageable!


----------



## xerinx

None of my previous ones hurt at all just kinda annoying is how i would explain them but i do have a high pain threshold! 

The one i just had done was fine on the calve but the star on the actual ankle bone hurt a fair bit but nothing compared to the part on the top of my foot!! But i do have really sensitive feet and hate them being touched!!


----------



## Lliena

I too have padding so it wasn't too bad anywhere except my foot, that hurt like a mofo and was the only one I wished would hurry up. I'd get another on my other foot though! :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Yep i plan on extending mine down over the rest of my foot!!


----------



## Janidog

cowboys angel said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/zsl4sz.jpg
> On my left wrist, it's a cross and a heart, that meld into each other. I used to be a major cutter, I have over 200 scars on my body. That is the first place I cut myself, and it's a reminder to myself that I don't have to cut to deal with my past and my depression, there are other ways to deal with it, and that even though that's who I was, I can change.
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/v5kakz.jpg
> This is for the first baby I miscarried, my little butterfly. I was going through a rough patch in my life at that point, BEFORE the rape and resulting pregnancy/miscarriage, and I just kind of lost it at that point. I panicked when I realized what had happened (I miscarried at home alone) and buried the...well was too early to be a baby by definition, but buried the baby in my parents back yard. Didn't tell anyone for years, until OH. I got that butterfly tattoo on the two year anniversary, June 14th of last year.
> 
> 
> One on my wrist was a cool feeling, but I had also pretty much killed the nerve endings in my arm at that point, so guess I'm not sure how bad that one hurt.
> 
> One behind my ear hurt sooo bad. It bled for a week.

:hugs:


I have cutting scars on my right arm so I have had batterflys tattooed there, I also have a big butterfly on my lower back to kinda remind me of the rape and shitty relationships that had followed soon after that, it symbolises that i can let go of the bad past and always look forward to the future


----------



## henny

Janidog said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/zsl4sz.jpg
> On my left wrist, it's a cross and a heart, that meld into each other. I used to be a major cutter, I have over 200 scars on my body. That is the first place I cut myself, and it's a reminder to myself that I don't have to cut to deal with my past and my depression, there are other ways to deal with it, and that even though that's who I was, I can change.
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/v5kakz.jpg
> This is for the first baby I miscarried, my little butterfly. I was going through a rough patch in my life at that point, BEFORE the rape and resulting pregnancy/miscarriage, and I just kind of lost it at that point. I panicked when I realized what had happened (I miscarried at home alone) and buried the...well was too early to be a baby by definition, but buried the baby in my parents back yard. Didn't tell anyone for years, until OH. I got that butterfly tattoo on the two year anniversary, June 14th of last year.
> 
> 
> One on my wrist was a cool feeling, but I had also pretty much killed the nerve endings in my arm at that point, so guess I'm not sure how bad that one hurt.
> 
> One behind my ear hurt sooo bad. It bled for a week.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> I have cutting scars on my right arm so I have had batterflys tattooed there, I also have a big butterfly on my lower back to kinda remind me of the rape and shitty relationships that had followed soon after that, it symbolises that i can let go of the bad past and always look forward to the futureClick to expand...

:cry: :hugs: to you both for having the courage to share your stories and reasons for your tattoos with us on here :hugs: it must of taken a lot to do that :flower:


----------



## Blob

I plan on getting one running from my big toe to above my ankle....am I going to die :lol: I want to get one behind my ear and running down my back buuuuut one at a time ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

I have three, sorry the ankle one is upside down :haha:

The one of LO's name cant find the better pic but thats when it was still healing and scabby, My ankle one hurt the most! by far!
 



Attached Files:







feb 11 (45).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









feb 11 (46).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## myasmumma

i dont have any tattoos but im loving this thread


----------



## AFC84

henny said:


> :cry: :hugs: to you both for having the courage to share your stories and reasons for your tattoos with us on here :hugs: it must of taken a lot to do that :flower:

WSS! :hugs:

Was just looking through my FB to try and find some, and it's a bit embarrassing but the only ones I have that really show them are posey ones from a photoshoot I did [the photographer wanted pics of tattooed people, hence the lack of clothing] :blush:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2282/91/22/675230546/n675230546_1462413_8164.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2282/91/22/675230546/n675230546_1462414_8475.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2282/91/22/675230546/n675230546_1462458_1721.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2452/91/22/675230546/n675230546_1534642_8400.jpg

Can't really see it, but I have Love Hearts tattooed behind my ears...this one says "Cursed" and I have a pink one with "Blessed" on the other side :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2282/91/22/675230546/n675230546_1462424_3944.jpg

You can see most of them in these...I also have a crappy tribal on my lower back that's being lasered off, and on the back of my calf I have a heart/dagger type thingie saying "Overcome". Oh and I have nipple shield type designs on my areolas, but they look pretty bad now...had them done when I was an A cup, went up to an H after having Finley, back down to F now...suffice to say they've been affected somewhat! :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

not to sound creepy or anything but your hawt :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

Wow id never have the confidence to do a shoot like that! Go you!


----------



## Jetters

You look stunning! Well done you :D x


----------



## AFC84

Hahaaa, thanks :blush: 
I didn't think I could do it either tbh, I was absolutely terrified, both before and during :lol: But I'm glad I did it in a way...I'm just never doing it again! ;)

Still got a lot of work on both sleeves to be finished, but can't see that happening any time soon now!


----------



## jessabella

now that I have taken photos of mine I realise how I really need to find an artist here in UK ...I nee to complete them..anyway here are some crappy photos of them I just took with my phone!

For some reason amyself and all of my cousins (8 of us) decided it was a great idea to have our names tattooed on our wrist..hey I was 16:dohh:



This tattoo was a cover up from a tatto I had from school when I associated with gangs. Its a star with a bass clef inside as playing bass 24 7 is what keep me busy whilst recovering from drug abuse.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/tat2.jpg

My freedom tattoo...which is very spiritual symbolic meaning for me from all the things I have gone through in life. Basically freedom to be who I want to be and not bound by who I use to be! 



Hebrew and cross tattoo..it has multiple translations but basically easiest to explain by translating as: Saved by God
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/tat.jpg


----------



## cowboys angel

henny said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/zsl4sz.jpg
> On my left wrist, it's a cross and a heart, that meld into each other. I used to be a major cutter, I have over 200 scars on my body. That is the first place I cut myself, and it's a reminder to myself that I don't have to cut to deal with my past and my depression, there are other ways to deal with it, and that even though that's who I was, I can change.
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/v5kakz.jpg
> This is for the first baby I miscarried, my little butterfly. I was going through a rough patch in my life at that point, BEFORE the rape and resulting pregnancy/miscarriage, and I just kind of lost it at that point. I panicked when I realized what had happened (I miscarried at home alone) and buried the...well was too early to be a baby by definition, but buried the baby in my parents back yard. Didn't tell anyone for years, until OH. I got that butterfly tattoo on the two year anniversary, June 14th of last year.
> 
> 
> One on my wrist was a cool feeling, but I had also pretty much killed the nerve endings in my arm at that point, so guess I'm not sure how bad that one hurt.
> 
> One behind my ear hurt sooo bad. It bled for a week.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> I have cutting scars on my right arm so I have had batterflys tattooed there, I also have a big butterfly on my lower back to kinda remind me of the rape and shitty relationships that had followed soon after that, it symbolises that i can let go of the bad past and always look forward to the futureClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: :hugs: to you both for having the courage to share your stories and reasons for your tattoos with us on here :hugs: it must of taken a lot to do that :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks to both of you, :hugs: to Jani. It sounds like we have a very similar story.


----------



## cowboys angel

myasmumma said:


> not to sound creepy or anything but your hawt :blush:

^WSS

Holy crap girl! Can I take you home??? :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

:hissy: I want a sleeve now! All your fault AFC! My OH would actually un engage me if i did though :cry:


----------



## AFC84

cowboys angel said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> not to sound creepy or anything but your hawt :blush:
> 
> ^WSS
> 
> Holy crap girl! Can I take you home??? :haha:Click to expand...





mummyclo said:


> :hissy: I want a sleeve now! All your fault AFC! My OH would actually un engage me if i did though :cry:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thank you, hahaaa :blush: 
Doooo it mummyclo ;)


----------



## cowboys angel

AFC84 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> not to sound creepy or anything but your hawt :blush:
> 
> ^WSS
> 
> Holy crap girl! Can I take you home??? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: I want a sleeve now! All your fault AFC! My OH would actually un engage me if i did though :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Thank you, hahaaa :blush:
> Doooo it mummyclo ;)Click to expand...

I was only half kidding haha, my OH says it's okay! :blush:

mummyclo I agree haha just dooooo iiiiiit ;)


----------



## NuKe

doooooo ittttttttttt!!!


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: (hides screen from OH) I really would, i would probably get a lot of koi and japanese style work. Maybe after our wedding :D


----------



## jessabella

hahah after you have him hooked and locked in right! :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

jessabella said:


> hahah after you have him hooked and locked in right! :rofl:

:rofl: Correct! :haha:


----------



## emdeb

This is my first tattoo that I had in the middle of my back, I had it done when I left school as it was a symbol of new beginnings as I had a really bad time at school.

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1007.jpg

My next tattoo I had on my hip after I lost a load of weight, its a bit stretched now after babs but I am hopeful it won't take long to look better again :wacko:

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1010.jpg

My next is at the bottom of my back, I forgot how big it was until I saw this pic.

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1009.jpg

I then had a butterfly on my wrist.

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1011.jpg

I had my last tattoo done on my ankle after my second miscarriage and the stars represent the 2 babies I lost.

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1013.jpg


----------



## Kota

A blue dragonfly on my foot, I got this after I was finished doing American Summer camp. the river we camped next to had the most beautiful blue dragonflies everywhere along it, so 5 of us from camp all got tattoo's of them, that camp changed the direction of my life completely. 



2 people dancing.. or an 'A', depending on how you look at it. 

I've also got a small butterfly on my left boob and a lion cup on my right ankle. 

Want to get something to represent my OH and P. but not sure what just yet.. I guess an actual phoenix would be the easy option. :lol:


----------

